# Xear 3D



## kalson

does n e here uses it ? i have 5.1 speakers and i jus enables the xear 3d , im not really sure wats good bout it , n e tat used it , can u plz tell me wat it do and wats good bout it


----------



## PcBoss

I dont know much about them, but my *friend* used to use that and all i know is that the hardware has high bass enabled, You can only enable or disable/mute the bass option from the settings...

_Unlike_ other sound cards you cant tune it, so its off or on and thats it... and thats all i know!  

Regards

PcBoss


----------

